# Specify file transfer portions



## earthvssoup (Dec 30, 2004)

I think this is a TivoToGo suggestion:

It may be asking for too much, but it would be great if somehow the user could specify which portion of a program to transfer via TTG. For example, it would be great to be able to transfer only the musical acts from a late night talk show, or only the segment you want from any given program. This feature would also be helpful if a transfer fails midway through, especially when the program is 2 hours long. Instead of starting the transfer again, and waiting 3 or more hours, one could specify for the transfer to begin at a specific minute and continue to the end.

This is probably pie-in-the-sky dreaming, I know. One of you brilliant programs out there out to be able to figure out how to make it happen.


----------

